# نظرة متساوية الى الصبي والبنت من دون تمييز؟



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2009)

يميز الكثيرمن الاهل بين اولادهم الذكور والاناث، ليتهم يعرفون انه "لاذكر ولا انثى في المسيح" ، فاذا كان المسيح لم يفرق بين الاثنين ، فعلينا نحن أيضا" أن نربي الصبي كما البنت بمسؤولية ومحبة وأمانة والتزام واحد .
اهتمام خاص بنفوسهم الخالدة ، ان توجيه الاولاد نحو محبة الله خالقهم ، ليقبلوا خلاصه ويعيشوا بموجب كلمته ، هو أمر يجب ان نفعله بأمانة ، والا ماذا ننتفع لو أعطيناهم المال والعلم والمركز والجاه وخسروا نفوسهم في النهاية؟ 
وكيف نحصنهم في مجتمع ملئ بالشرور وبخاصة أننا لن ندوم لهم للأبد؟ 
وحده الرب الذي أحبهم أكثر منا يبقى معهم الى أبد الآبدين.
في النهاية ، نتذكر اننا وان كنا أهلا" الا اننا لسنا كاملين، ولدينا أخطاؤنا الكثيرة كبشر، والتي تعذبنا وتؤلمنا وتقودنا حتى الى اليأس، بخاصة عندما يظهر ان أولادنا غير متجاوبين مع تربيتنا لهم، ليتنا في هذه الظروف ، أوفي غيرها ، نصلي طالبين من الرب نعمة خاصة وحكمة، لندرس مبادئ التربية بعمق وبحسب كلمة الله ولنقوم بدورنا كأهل كما يجب.


----------



## النهيسى (2 أبريل 2009)

_موضوع مهم جداااا 
وهذ ا يحدث بالفعل
شكرااا الرب معاكم​_


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2009)

وشكرا لك ، فرحت جدا" لانه موضوع مهم ، والرب يباركك


----------



## rana1981 (2 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا عالموضوع المهم جدا
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" رنا ، ربنا يباركك


----------



## doooody (2 أبريل 2009)

*رد: نظرة متساوية الى الصبي والبنت من دو1a59ن تمييز؟*

*شكرررررررا علي الموضوع الجميل 
لان في ناس  كتير بيميزو الولد عن البنت اصلا  المجتمع مع الولد :ab5:
:ab4: *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جميل جداا

شكرا ليكي Joyful Song

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ياجو علي الموضوع
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويساعدك ويعوض تعبك​


----------



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" يا دودي على مرورك الثاني واللي أضفى رونق غير شكل ، على فكرة ...دمك خفيف ومهضومة ، ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" يا ميكيل ، على مرورك الحلو في كل مشاركاتي، وصلاتي ان يباركك ارب ويحرسك ويحميك من كل شر وشبه شر


----------



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" يا بيشو ، بالصراحة ......كثير فرحانة بمشاركتك الحلوة ، وصلاتي للرب ان يباركك ببركاته الكثيرة


----------



## lovely dove (3 أبريل 2009)

موضوع حلو قوي 
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## الياس السرياني (3 أبريل 2009)

سلام ونعمة
إحنا في المجتمعات الشرقية بصراحة متأثرين قليلاً بعادات ناس تانيين عايشين
معانا فالنظرة الدونية للبنت ليست من عندنا ...................
أما تعاليم الرب يسوع المسيح التي ليس فيها نقص أو عيب
إنما هي إلهية مطلقة وليس فيها أي تمييز بين ذكر وانثى
فجميعنا صنع يديه وهو القدوس يحب صنع يديه
ولا ننسى أن اولادنا هم أبناء الله وأخوة الرب يسوع
فهل نميز نحن بين أبناء الله؟؟
لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الارض آمين​


----------



## اني بل (4 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" يا الياس ، على مداخلتك التي تحظى بعين الاعتبار ، والرب يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا جورجينا 

 ميررسى على الموضوع

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (4 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" كوكو، وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2009)

موضوع مهم ويلمس الكثير من المجتمعات ولاسيما مجتمعنا .....اذا يهمكم الامر ....اقرأوه معي ....والرب يبارككم


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" يا بيبو ،وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2009)

موضوع مهم ...ولاسيما ....للأهل ....لماذا؟ دعونا نقرأها بتمعن ....


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أبريل 2009)

موضوع مهم جدا ومفيد
تسلم ايديك يا جميل​


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" لك يا نيفين ، وربنايباركك


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى كتيير على الموضوع

وفعلا سعات كتييره بتحصل


يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" يا بطل ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (19 أبريل 2009)

موضوع كثير مهمممممممممم


----------



## اني بل (23 أبريل 2009)

موضوع ...مهم ..جدا"؟


----------



## kalimooo (23 أبريل 2009)

في النهاية ، نتذكر اننا وان كنا أهلا" الا اننا لسنا كاملين، ولدينا أخطاؤنا الكثيرة كبشر، والتي تعذبنا وتؤلمنا وتقودنا حتى الى اليأس، بخاصة عندما يظهر ان أولادنا غير متجاوبين مع تربيتنا لهم، ليتنا في هذه الظروف ، أوفي غيرها ، نصلي طالبين من الرب نعمة خاصة وحكمة، لندرس مبادئ التربية بعمق وبحسب كلمة الله ولنقوم بدورنا كأهل كما يجب.



شكرااااااااا على الموضوع  يا جو
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (25 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي كليمو على مشاركتك ، وشكرا" لمرورك الحلو


----------



## وليم تل (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرا Joyful Song
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع والمهم
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا قمر​


----------



## اني بل (29 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي يا ملكة على مرورك وكلامك الحلو ...


----------

